# Picked up my 2015 Florett Silver just last night...



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Very nice... More pics please!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Fizzboy7 (Feb 20, 2003)

Next time, give us some warning so we can send the kids out of the room. WOW!!!! If that's not hot, I don't know what is!


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Any chance you are going to post more pics? Love the car and I'm thinking strongly about getting the same colour. THX!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> Any chance you are going to post more pics? Love the car and I'm thinking strongly about getting the same colour.


Sadly, I have not had a lot of time to drive it...but will try to get some more photos posted soon. When deciding on an S3 - I too was down to three choices: Glacier White, Florett Silver, or Monsoon Gray. There are not many photos online of Florett, and the dealer photos were not very good either - so I will try to get some more posted.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> Sadly, I have not had a lot of time to drive it...but will try to get some more photos posted soon. When deciding on an S3 - I too was down to three choices: Glacier White, Florett Silver, or Monsoon Gray. There are not many photos online of Florett, and the dealer photos were not very good either - so I will try to get some more posted.


So true... It will be great to see them. THANKS!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alloy07 (Jul 16, 2014)

Saw a Florett Silver on the road Friday night. First S3 that I have seen on the road. Looked awesome, very classy, it had the 19's and IMO they really complimented the color well. Congrats on your new car !


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Alloy07 said:


> Saw a Florett Silver on the road Friday night. First S3 that I have seen on the road. Looked awesome, very classy, it had the 19's and IMO they really complimented the color well. Congrats on your new car !


I had a similar experience and it was so fleeting that I need more 

My only hesitation is how the mirror caps and front lower lip get a bit lost against the silver... but perhaps wrapping them in carbon or some other contrasting colour would do the trick. For some reason here in Vancouver black has been by far the most common colour... I hate looking after black cars!! The sliver is rare and as you said very classy.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> My only hesitation is how the mirror caps and front lower lip get a bit lost against the silver... but perhaps wrapping them in carbon or some other contrasting colour would do the trick.


I am looking to wrap those items, and may include the small spoiler as well.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> I am looking to wrap those items, and may include the small spoiler as well.


Interesting... I look forward to seeing it!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisMitchell (Oct 26, 2014)

*Here are some more Florett Silver pictures*

If you want to see more pictures of Florett Silver S3, click on link in my signature.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

DennisMitchell said:


> If you want to see more pictures of Florett Silver S3, click on link in my signature.


THANKS!! Looks great.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Nice shot... keep them coming!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

I just joined the club... pick it up Thursday after work... Very excited. Thanks for the pictures!!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> I just joined the club... pick it up Thursday after work... Very excited. Thanks for the pictures!!
> 
> 
> Myles C.


Congrats - can't wait to see it.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> Congrats - can't wait to see it.


Thanks, I'm very excited. I was trying to decide between it and the new Golf R - price had a huge roll in that. Had the order in for an R but then the owner of the dealer who is a friends-friend had this S3 go out on a 3 month lease... I put the first right of refusal on it and it came back this week. We drove it for one night and I was in love!! So it as still expensive (loaded except the LED headlights) but significantly less than new. Besides it's my 50th in December so what the hell )


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)




----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

That's pretty cool... where did you find those?


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Myles C. said:


> That's pretty cool... where did you find those?


I had a vinyl dealer custom make them to my specs, and installed them myself.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> I had a vinyl dealer custom make them to my specs, and installed them myself.


Nice! I keep thinking I would like to do something to spice it up a but, looked at some of the decals on e-Bay, etc but can't make up my mind yet.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

You should share those pics in the "Appearance Mods" thread... just say'n.


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

Just added my first mod and thinking about a similar fender stripe!











Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)

Looks really good Myles - it just flows nicely.


----------



## Myles C. (Jun 14, 2006)

rosmakloma said:


> Looks really good Myles - it just flows nicely.


Thanks!!

I've been looking on e-Bay to see if I can find a fender decal that I like but so far nothing that I think looks good enough... you set a high bar with the custom one!


Myles C.
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosmakloma (May 14, 2015)




----------

